# Mounting an NFS share doesn't require the NFS client?



## mrjayviper (Aug 19, 2015)

Scenario:
1. server1 is running NFS server (nfsd(8)) and is sharing /storage-server1 folder.
2. I want to out this remote share on server2.
3. server2 is also running NFS server. But at this point, server1 is not trying to mount the remote share.

I believe the screenshot will tell the whole story. Reading the handbook, it seems I need to run `service nfsclient start` first. but from what just happened, it didn't have to. maybe it's a fluke?

Can someone please explain? thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2015)

All the service does is load the needed kernel modules (if it's not built into the kernel). Strictly speaking it's not needed as any NFS client action will automatically load them if needed. This happens with a lot of kernel modules, as soon as a client application tries to access them the modules are loaded automatically.


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 24, 2015)

The service is useful if you set kern.securelevel via /etc/rc.conf using kern_securelevel_enable and kern_securelevel, as a kern.securelevel>=1 prevents (un)loading of kernel modules, amongst other things.


----------

